

AlphaLab is now accepting fall/winter season applications - steveklabnik
http://www.alphalab.org/blog/?p=124
Disclaimer: My startup is in the current season of AlphaLab right now. But I know that there are quite a few HN readers from Pittsburgh.<p>If anyone has any questions about what it's like to be in/go through AlphaLab, I'd be happy to answer.
======
khangtoh
AlphaLab gives out the highest investment amount ($25k) for it's kind of
program + the people here are super cool + Pittsburgh is an awesome place to
live, the list goes on.

Need an idea? Here's one: [http://hacksignal.posterous.com/hackers-heres-an-
idea-for-yo...](http://hacksignal.posterous.com/hackers-heres-an-idea-for-
your-next-startup)

------
steveklabnik
Disclaimer, I'm currently in AlphaLab. I'd be happy to answer any questions
about the experience.

